
NIST Revises Crypto Standards Guide - lelf
http://www.govinfosecurity.com/nist-revises-crypto-standards-guide-a-7831
======
mrsteveman1
> The new guidelines to create cryptographic standards is being developed in
> the wake of suspected NSA meddling with a specific cryptographic algorithm,
> a deterministic random bit generator known as Dual_EC_DRBG

Suspected?

~~~
jakeogh
Not to worry, "the agency will ensure balance".

NIST, as much as it wants to project an air of "scientific rigor" and
independence, is a part of the Executive branch.

